# *~*Not Quite Natural, but Tempting Fotd...(kinda large!!)*~*



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 9, 2008)

*~*Here's my look for the night...Sorry I didn't get any really good close-ups, but I did get a digi cam for Christmas, so the pic quality is muuuuuch better!!!   I really have learned so much from everyone here!!! Thx!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*~* 
*All MAC unless noted...*

Face:
Bobbi Brown Oil Free Even Finish Foundation (6.5 warm almond)
MAC MSF Natural in Deep Dark

Cheeks:
Sunbasque blush
Nars Outlaw
Quiver Pearlizer

Eyes:
Quite Natural p/p (all over lid)
Neutral Pink e/s (over top of QN) 
Black Tied e/s (crease)
Tempting e/s (on top of BT)
Honey Lust e/s (to highlight)

Lips:
Stripdown l/l
Oyster Girl l/g  

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...lly/Naemb0.jpg


----------



## xoleaxo (Feb 9, 2008)

very pretty!  i like the soft shimmer of your eye make up & the nude lip.. looks great!


----------



## oriGINAl (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the jacket as well!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 9, 2008)

*~*Thanks!!!!*~*


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 9, 2008)

I love it, especially the lips.


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful look!


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 9, 2008)

Very pretty & sharp looking!


----------



## Briar (Feb 9, 2008)

Sooo pretty!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 9, 2008)

*~*Thank you!!!*~*


----------



## mena22787 (Feb 9, 2008)

you look lovely! i love your coat


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 9, 2008)

Me likey. It looks really pretty


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 9, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Ashley Samantha (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*Here's my look for the night...Sorry I didn't get any really good close-ups, but I did get a digi cam for Christmas, so the pic quality is muuuuuch better!!! I really have learned so much from everyone here!!! Thx!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*~* 
*All MAC unless noted...*

Face:
Bobbi Brown Oil Free Even Finish Foundation (6.5 warm almond)
MAC MSF Natural in Deep Dark

Cheeks:
Sunbasque blush
Nars Outlaw
Quiver Pearlizer

Eyes:
Quite Natural p/p (all over lid)
Neutral Pink e/s (over top of QN) 
Black Tied e/s (crease)
Tempting e/s (on top of BT)
Honey Lust e/s (to highlight)

Lips:
Stripdown l/l
Oyster Girl l/g 

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g2...lly/Naemb0.jpg_

 

Niiiice! I was just thinking about how much I missed Oyster Girl l/g the other day it's always been one of my top fave lip glosses-  i found an old tube under my bed buuuuut not sure how safe that is lol.
You look lovely!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 9, 2008)

Youre beautiful!!!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 9, 2008)

I love the lips.. So glossy and nude.


----------



## el8tedinak (Feb 9, 2008)

You look awesome, AND I love your jacket!!!

A


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 9, 2008)

*~*Thanks everyone!!!*~*


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2008)

love this look on you! so nice to see fotd's from you! keep it up!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 9, 2008)

you're so pretty
love the shimmery eyes


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 9, 2008)

ohhh i love the lips, they look gorgeous!! - ive been on abit of a nude lipstick phase of late... i might have to steal that combo


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 9, 2008)

*~*Thanks!!!! I will try to post looks more often!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *~*


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 10, 2008)

you look great


----------



## Jot (Feb 10, 2008)

really pretty and i love your jacket


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 10, 2008)

wow you are so beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the makeup too! x


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 10, 2008)

u are so pretty!


----------



## PomPoko (Feb 10, 2008)

Your skin is lovely, and you're super pretty. Great look


----------



## Hilly (Feb 10, 2008)

I love your coat!! Such sexy lips girl!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 10, 2008)

*~*Thank you!!!! You all are the sweetest people I know!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gorgeous! BTW how do you get your hair so straight?


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Feb 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* 

 
_Gorgeous! BTW how do you get your hair so straight?_

 
*~*Thanks!!! I use a ceramic flat iron (from Sally Beauty Supply), it's by Salon Creations...I don't have the box anymore, but it's about 2 inches wide, and it heats up to 400 degrees.  I really love it, and it doesn't damage my hair at all!! HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## sonya214 (Apr 28, 2008)

super cuteness!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Apr 28, 2008)

*~*Thank you!!!!*~*


----------



## midget (Apr 28, 2008)

other than your makeup, I love your hairrrr


----------



## mreichert (Apr 28, 2008)

You look so flawless! LOVE your smooth skin, and your lips are so shiny


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh really pretty! The warm colors look great! and I <3 the glossy lips! xoxox


----------



## Hilly (Jun 4, 2008)

Love the jacket Miss Thang!!! I hope to see more gorgeous fotds from you!!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 4, 2008)

^^ I posted again lol.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

Sounds pretty! I don't see any pictures though...


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 4, 2008)

I was debating on whether or not I should get Oyster Girl l/g, and now I have to get it! It looks gorgeous


----------



## TDoll (Jun 4, 2008)

You look beautiful!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 4, 2008)

*~*Thank you!!!*~*


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 4, 2008)

tres chic!

i agree with everyone..your lips look really good!


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 23, 2008)

I love it. I need to try this!


----------



## Nox (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the look, so soft and pretty!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2008)

*~*Thanks!!!*~*


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 24, 2008)

Great look...and cuuuuuute jacket!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2008)

that lip combo on you is hot!


----------



## rbella (Sep 25, 2008)

Damn Girl!  You look hot!! And that jacket rocks!!!!!


----------



## Robbie (Sep 25, 2008)

PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------

